# struktogramme oder flußdiagramme aus dem quellcode



## aspmario (3. September 2003)

hallo an alle!

ich habe eine frage. kennt jemand von euch ein programm - tool mir dem man aus dem vb6 quellcode struktogramme oder flußdiagramme erstellen lassen kann. auch plugins für visio sind willkommen

es gibt hier ein paar produkte (z.B.: easycode 6.8 spx), diese sind aber entweder sehr teuer oder bieten keine unterstützung für syntax highlight.

es geht mir vor allem um dokumentationen, ein forward engeeniering muß nicht enthalten sein.

jemand eine idee?

danke an alle die antworten

ps.: freeware - open source wird bevorzugt ;-)


----------



## foxxx (3. September 2003)

Hmm.. wenn das Geld keine Rolle spielen würde... was wäre das beste Tool dafür? Hab mich damit noch nicht beschäftigt.


----------

